# If you were a Composer...



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If you could compose like a Famous Composer, who would you sound like?

For me, _if _I had the enormous talent and inspiration required, I would write music that is a cross between Glazunov, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Franck. It would be some sort of neo-contrapuntal stuff, hyper-chromatic, lots of contrast between darkness and light. My melodies would be a mix of modal and archaic gestures and contours. A dashing of satire and sour humor.

For people on TC who are already established composers with the talent and individuality for this thread topic to be irrelevant toward, please pass it by or otherwise describe who you imagine yourself to be an heir to, if anyone.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know who I'd _like_ to sound like -- that could be an endless list.

But I know when I wr(o)ite music, I stick to chords, arpeggiotic stuff. So, Philip Glass is probably like a forerunner/template of mine. I enjoy his music and find myself playing music -- personally -- that sounds pretty "along the tonal lines" if you will. It just matters the order you put the notes in, and it just matters what instrument plays the notes, and it just matters when a tone comes on the down/up beat, and it just matters what you sound like is all. That's all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The populist Aaron Copland as in Appalachian Spring, the Clarinet Concerto and the 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson. I am essentially an American Romantic with strong nostalgic remembrances. Copland speaks to me.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

A combination of Bartok, Barber, and Hindemith, so I suppose a sort of very modernist neo-romanticism.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Something between Bruckner, Mahler and Hans Rott.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Wagner and Mahler.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Wagner and Mahler.


Not Poulenc? :tiphat:


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Not Poulenc? :tiphat:


And of course Poulenc :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Something like Bellini/ Donizetti/ Verdi.
Making lots of wonderful operas.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

It would be Debussy for me, even though he's not my top favorite composer (I'd rank him about #5 on my list of favorites). 

I feel like his style would come naturally to me if...well, if composing came naturally to me. Hope that makes sense! I would really enjoy working with parallel chords and modal/pentatonic/whole-tone scales.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably a mix between Mozart, Brahms and Tchiakovsky.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Can you imagine a blend of Arnold and Shostakovich? That.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I suppose I'd try to do a modern Bach, whatever that might sound like. The music would be loaded with counterpoint, heroic gestures and the dark side of the human experience. Also, no humor allowed.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The populist Aaron Copland as in Appalachian Spring, the Clarinet Concerto and the 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson. I am essentially an American Romantic with strong nostalgic remembrances. Copland speaks to me.


WAAA? Not Persichetti?


----------

